# Can you report someone whos child isnt in a carseat in the car ?



## Laura--x

When Maisie dad comes to pick her up ( his mom brings him in the car ), his little brother ( whos 3 ) is never in a carseat just in a seatbelt in the back. 

When i was still with maisies dad, whenever i was in the car with them he would hardly ever be in the carseat, if he was hed moan and get himself out and shed just let him sit in the middle or in the front seat.

Now considering they had a carcrash ( with maisie in the car ) a few weeks ago, you'd think it would knock them back a bit and make sure hes always properly strapped in a carseat? 

What would you do ? Report them ? If i ever found out when maisies older that shes not strapped in a carseat ill loose my head, they do it with maisies couson aswell, shes 2 and ive seen her in the car before sitting in the middle seat !


----------



## stephwiggy

hubby says yes you can, just call local police station xx


----------



## Gemma Simone

This would be a massive concern for me. I've had similar conversations with my inlaws as their generation didn't have carseats for us when we were little. we would just be in a carrycot placed on the backseat! but that was 30 years ago! A few times they had said can't i just have my LO on my lap and I explained to them that under no circumstances would that be acceptable. so they know now. Have you raised it with them before? If they have taken no notice then I'm quite sure it would be something you could report.


----------



## Laura--x

Ive never really said anything to her about it, im not good like that, i dont know how to bring it up ect and because i dont really speak to them nomore, itll be weird to just bring it up out of the blue if you get me ? just not really sure what to do or say x


----------



## ~TLC~

I know here you can, it's the law they need to be in a carseat. Working in childcare we had a few instances where we know children arn't being put in carseats when being picked up and we can refuse to let their children go home with them.


----------



## Laura--x

What wil actually happen if i do report them ? Can i do it anomously (sp) ?


----------



## Gemma Simone

Laura--x said:


> Ive never really said anything to her about it, im not good like that, i dont know how to bring it up ect and because i dont really speak to them nomore, itll be weird to just bring it up out of the blue if you get me ? just not really sure what to do or say x

hmmm, i can see how it would be tricky bringing it up. I guess if you told the police then they would be certain never to do it again and you could rest easy knowing maisie would be ok. Would they know it was you do you think? not that that should stop you for one second considering there is a child at risk here.


----------



## Gemma Simone

Laura--x said:


> What wil actually happen if i do report them ? Can i do it anomously (sp) ?

the police might need your details, i don't know. but they certainly wouldn't tell your ex / ex's mum who it was that reported them.

they may get a warning...? or a fine?


----------



## Laura--x

Gemma Simone said:


> Laura--x said:
> 
> 
> Ive never really said anything to her about it, im not good like that, i dont know how to bring it up ect and because i dont really speak to them nomore, itll be weird to just bring it up out of the blue if you get me ? just not really sure what to do or say x
> 
> hmmm, i can see how it would be tricky bringing it up. I guess if you told the police then they would be certain never to do it again and you could rest easy knowing maisie would be ok. Would they know it was you do you think? not that that should stop you for one second considering there is a child at risk here.Click to expand...

Yeah thats what i mean, for her family its the 'norm' they all seem to do it :/ they do so much i never agreed with, im always concious when maisie is there, they used to let the kids hold and play with lighters and fag boxes and even a couple of times they took a fag out of the box and put it in their mouth because thats what they saw the adults doing ! They seem to find those sort of things funny, whereas i find it just plain discusting.


----------



## special_kala

call the police and say you have just seen a small child not in a car seat and give them the registration details. If they ask for yours just say your a concerned neighbour who has seen it happen regularly


----------



## Gemma Simone

Laura--x said:


> Gemma Simone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura--x said:
> 
> 
> Ive never really said anything to her about it, im not good like that, i dont know how to bring it up ect and because i dont really speak to them nomore, itll be weird to just bring it up out of the blue if you get me ? just not really sure what to do or say x
> 
> hmmm, i can see how it would be tricky bringing it up. I guess if you told the police then they would be certain never to do it again and you could rest easy knowing maisie would be ok. Would they know it was you do you think? not that that should stop you for one second considering there is a child at risk here.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah thats what i mean, for her family its the 'norm' they all seem to do it :/ they do so much i never agreed with, im always concious when maisie is there, they used to let the kids hold and play with lighters and fag boxes and even a couple of times they took a fag out of the box and put it in their mouth because thats what they saw the adults doing ! They seem to find those sort of things funny, whereas i find it just plain discusting.Click to expand...

how awful! what a worry for you. they sound like they would only listen if they got a visit from the police. i would definitely do it.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

If i reported every child i didnt see strapped in carseat or even strapped in full stop id properly & got £1 for each id be rolling in money.

Its sad how parents or whoever is looking after these children dont seem to think of what 'could' happen when they are not correctly fitting into cars.


----------



## mommyof3co

I would report it, I report it whenever I see it going down the street and I have a chance to get the information off their car to do so


----------



## isil

that's so dangerous. I'd definitely report it :thumbup:


----------



## amie-leigh

yeah if you call the local police station and give the cars details (the more details the better eg, reg plate make and male or female driving) 

my OH recently reported his sister for travelling (not driver) in a car with 3 children without car seats and they asked all those questions


----------



## princess_vix

God if it was me i wouldn't want Maisie going there atall.

Poor u hun x


----------

